# Need name for photography business!!



## AshleyHarris

I've been running under Ashley Harris Photography for years, but I've run into a bit of a snag when I decided to build a website. I've tried many variations using my name, but every single one of them are taken. So, it looks like I'm going to have to venture into more creative business names. Anyone have any ideas??

My specialties are nature and people, I do some weddings.
I don't want symbols or numbers in the name.


----------



## 480sparky

Whatever you choose, choose one with an available domain name.


----------



## AshleyHarris

Well....yes. That's kinda the point. I need ideas *because*&#8203; just my name and almost every other variation of my name is unavailable as a domain.


----------



## 480sparky

www.photographybyashley.com 
www.photographybyashleyharris.com 
www.ashleyharrisphotographer.com 
www.ashleyharrisimaging.com 
www.ashleyharrisstudios.com 
www.ashleyharrisportraits.com


----------



## bazooka

Maybe you should sit down and brainstorm.  Wouldn't it suck if someone here came up with the perfect name for you and it was so good you had to use it?  "How did you choose your name?"  "Some random person on some internet forum came up with it for me."

I'm facing the same question.  Questions I'm asking myself...

Do I want my first and or last name in the business name?  What are the ramifications of this?
Do I want to include the word "photography"?
Do I want to include the specific type of photography?
How long is acceptable?  Two words?  Three words?  Four words?  More?
Is it unique?
Is it easily spelled (my last name is not so this is a big one for me)?
What are other SUCCESSFUL photographers and similar business doing?


----------



## 480sparky

I avoided the name issue altogether simply by not using my name.


----------



## Joey_Ricard

ASHLEY-HARRIS dot com

is available

I ran into the same problem a while back
If you get too far away from who you are people dont remember as easliy.
After all , your photography business is something you are doing physically, not just a business you own like a laundry mat where clients dont care about who is physically cleaning your shirts.


----------



## slc33

A.H. Photos
Ashley  H. Photography


----------



## mjhoward

I dare ask... what is your company name?  Are you using a DBA?  Your domain name doesn't have to reflect your business name or DBA exactly... for instance 'Peter Lik USA' is just 'lik.com'... says nothing about photography in the domain and he's about as successful as you can get.


----------

